# Tom Blackman Show Prep for UKBFF Gravesend 24th August 2008



## Tinytom

Im going to be running a show prep journal from now up until the Kent Classic or Gravesend show on 24th August.

The idea of these threads (for new members that dont know) is to allow people to see how someone preps for a show, what is involved in bodybuilding contest preparation and what sort of diet and training schedule is involved in presenting a show ready physique.

This is a chance for new trainers or people thinking about doing a show to get some prior knowledge of what occurs.

Bit of background for those that dont know. I have competed for nearly 6 years now (with 1 year off) and last year I won the overall at the Portsmouth show but had a poor showing at the British due to some of my timings being off with carbs and water.

After this happened I decided to enlist the help of Harold Marillier who is a very respected contest prep guy and Pro Bodybuilder as previously I had done all my prep myself and this can be a massive mental strain.

I have had shoulder surgery in February so what I bring this year will be probably 90% of my full potential but I was adamant that I wanted to compete so I will be doing the Gravesend qualifier in just over 11 weeks and then the British Champs on Oct 19th so just over 20 weeks of dieting total.

I started my diet last Friday and I will post up the macros etc later on. I will also be posting up pictures, some clips of my training and posing on www.musclechat.co.uk if I can get the hang of techie stuff. There will also be extra bits of info on there in addition to whats here.

I wont be continuing the journal past the Gravesend as after this time I will then be setting my sights on competing against James L, Shaun Tavernier, Barny Du PLessis and all the other excellent physiques so I really wont have time to keep an up to date log.

I will begin updating from tomorrow.


----------



## chrisj22

Looking forward to it mate.

Good luck.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Shall be keeping an eye on this one!

Good luck!

xx


----------



## Ollie B

good luck tom


----------



## anabolic lion

good luck bro:thumbup1:


----------



## 2tpaul

good luck mate, gravesend is not far from me so i gonna get some tickets to watch the show


----------



## Iron19

Good luck. I find it really helpful and insightful when reading these show preps. Shows just how much dedication and hardwork goes into it.

Look forward to reading it.


----------



## PRL

Got my mouth watering Tom. Battle of Britain in Nottingham in that Light Heavyweight class.

Got to get me a good seat for this showdown.

Look forward to reading this thread. Good luck mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great to see another prep log


----------



## DB

Good luck mate and i'll come down to Gravesend to see ya!


----------



## Magic Torch

I might pop down and take a glance.....

Good luck mate !


----------



## smithy26

all the best mate


----------



## maccer

Looking forward to following this Tom


----------



## supercell

I'm watching you.... :lol:

Best of luck Tom I know you'll bring your 'A' game.

I know this year you have done the right thing by getting H to help. He is one of the best and I know he will bring you into the show in top condition with your head still intact and functioning normally without all the stress and worry of what to do. Plus he's a bloody nice bloke to boot.

Speak soon mate and let me know when you are next down. As you get leaner I'll be getting fatter, hopefully we'll meet when we are both about the same before I go rapidly downhill!!! :beer:

J


----------



## BcfcChris

Good luck mate :thumb: I love following progess threads and will defiently be keeping close eye on this one!


----------



## NeilpWest

awesome mate will follow this one. good luck


----------



## BigToby91

Was wondering if you was going to do one of these dude!

Glad too see you did! Good luck mate see down prolab!


----------



## tommy y

lets see some pics then at start of the diet!!


----------



## Tinytom

Im off to train abs tonight so I will see if anyone is there to take some pics, otherwise I'll take some tomorrow night.

When I saw Harold on Saturday he said I was a few weeks ahead of schedule which was nice to know.


----------



## pob80

Good luck Tom I will be at that show without a doubt should be an interesting journey and read! How well did you cope with the door work aswell as the jobs and other activites before and this time you have your supplement web site, just in my final stages of prep I began to struggle with everything last time.


----------



## jjb1

is your shoulder all good now then?


----------



## Littleluke

Tinytom said:


> Im off to train abs tonight so I will see if anyone is there to take some pics, otherwise I'll take some tomorrow night.
> 
> When I saw Harold on Saturday he said I was a few weeks ahead of schedule which was nice to know.


I can't think of a better feeling when you're told by someone of Hs experience you are ahead. Keep it going mate.. I look forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Guest

Nice one Tom i enjoyed your last comp thread looking forward to reading this one:thumbup1:


----------



## donggle

good luck


----------



## Galtonator

Good luck fellow short person


----------



## clarkey

Galtonator said:


> Good luck fellow short person


Good luck Tom after seeing the size of you at Portsmouth in April I was shocked how much size you put on, I think your gonna do very well this year (and im not just saying that cus your prepping me :tongue: ) I think alot of people will be following this thread...good luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

Pob - I only work Saturday nights so its not so much of a strain as when I did Fridays as well but I still get tired easily. Plus last time I had to 'contain' myself when speaking to cretins as you do get wound up more as Im sure you know.

The website is developing slowly, I dont do any google clicks yet but we will be soon when I can make some amendments that I want to for bulk buys. (HINT LORIAN:whistling

I have a bit more stability this year as well in my personal life which always helps with mental stress.

JJB - Yes its totally healed, got to see the surgeon next week for a final all clear but I havent had any problems at all and actually surpassed my PB for Shoulder Press a few weeks ago so thats good. The surgery has also corrected a tiny imbalance I had doing Front Lat Spread so Im more symmetrical.

Con - I wasnt going to do a log this year but I think running up to the Gravesend is a good idea, after that definately not though - too much stress lol.

Luke - Yes it was a good feeling, he did say straight after that it doesnt mean I can have more cheats though lol.

Clarkey - Thanks mate, seeing as we are both doing shows within a week of each other we should both degrade mentally at the same progress so we will probably understand each other but no one else will.

And thanks to all the other people wishing me good luck, I have a mental focus unlike previous years probably stemming from my shameful showing last year so I definately wont be making that mistake again.


----------



## Tinytom

I went training abs last night which was a pitiful affair

Managed 5 sets of crunches and then my abs spazzed up so I ended up rolling around on the floor like an upturned turtle.

Seeing as I havent trained them for 6 months I should have really expected this but cos Im HARDCORE I thought I could take it lol, hopefully a better performance next time.

So after I could walk again I simply did 40 minutes cardio and a bit of posing practice.

Diet yesterday went like this

6.30 - 5g Extreme Glutamine, 2g HMB, fat burner, Coffee

7.00 - 40 minutes cardio

8.30 - 100g Oats, 10g Lecithin, 15g Peanut Butter, 50g Extreme Protein

12.00 - 225g Turkey Steak, 60g Brown Rice, 10ml Udos

2pm - 50g Extreme Protein

4.00 - Same as 12

6.00 - Same as 6.30am

6.30 - Spaz Abs

6.40 - 40 minutes cardio

7.30 - 60g Vitargo 50g Extreme Whey

10.00 - Same as 8.30 but no Protein

I was on a med carb day yesterday hence the late carb meal. Normally I would have eggs at this time.

I weighed myself yesterday and was 15 stone dead on which is 95kg. So I have 11lbs to drop to make the weight which is about 1.5lb a week to be ready a few weeks out.

No phots last night due to

a) Me being a spaz and forgetting my camera

B) No one being around to take the photos anyway.

I will get some done tonight at Prolab so will post them up tonight.


----------



## jjb1

Tinytom said:


> And thanks to all the other people wishing me good luck, I have a mental focus unlike previous years probably stemming from my shameful showing last year so I definately wont be making that mistake again.


 its not shamefull its sport, i guess if there was 'any' shame it would be not coming back and trying again

which is not on the cards. good luck


----------



## 3752

Good Luck mate although i know it aint down to luck, as usual you will have my full support....


----------



## Guest

all the best mate!


----------



## LeanShredded

You know that you have my full support mate, you were amazing helping me to get ready for my show earlier this year and I hope I can help you in some way with your prep, even if it's just someone you want to ring up and be grumpy down the phone to. I know Im not allowed to mention how good you look, but I cant wait for people to see the package you will bring to the sport this year, a few jaws will drop sir. You have made more improvements in the last year than most people make in ten years.

I will be at pro-lab later if you want me to take pics, although I cant promise that they won't end up in 'Mr Gay UK' magazine....... :tongue:


----------



## gunit

Time to take it down to CHINATOWN brother!!!!!!!!!!!!

il be on the grumpy train with you in a few weeks you wont be alone,,,,,

its on like Donkey Kong!!

Peace out


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

good luck tom

i ll enjoy following this thread


----------



## Tinytom

Not a good day for me today

Just got over a pulled lumbar and the spaz abs from yesterday.

Ate all my diet food exept forgot to pack my fish oils so 10g of fat down.

Then massive pile up on the M% so took me 90 fcuking minutes to do a 5 minutes journey home then 40 minutes to ghet to the gym after changing.

Did my back workout and actually was OK but cos I hadnt eaten for like 4 hours I was fcuked so as I started to see my dead relatives I thought it was time to go home without cardio.

Not happy. But i have dropped 1/2 a kilo and am at 94.5kg now.

Im just upoloading a vid of me posing and some photos so bear with me


----------



## Tinytom

I've uploaded a video onto Muscle Chat if you want to see how I am looking in motion.

Follow the link in my sig


----------



## BcfcChris

Looking awesome mate! If you don't mind what sort of training are you following? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Tinytom

BcfcChris said:


> Looking awesome mate! If you don't mind what sort of training are you following? Thanks and good luck!


I'll post up my training schedule as I go mate.


----------



## amjad.khan

Hey Tom, nice to see you starting a new thread will defo keeping a eye on this one, got a friend from my gym doing the same show aswell (also a member of this board) so definately attending this show cant wait. Good luck with you prep bro.


----------



## niemiec78

good luck bud. will follow thread closely . knowledge is power as they say


----------



## Tinytom

I think I messed up loading the video last night.

I've redone it but I cant get it to turn 90 degrees so apologies for that

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/25146-tom-blackman-show-prep-ukbff-gravesend-24th-august-2008-a-2.html#post225257


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Tom.. What AAS are you using in the lead up to this competition?

I know you used to use a fair bit of IGF, is that still part of your prep or are you using HGH instead?


----------



## adrian1436114556

thats good off season condition there ,it will be very interesting to see you when you get to 90 kgs i think your going to be a happy man ,and your fellow competitors ruffeled.


----------



## DB

monstrous dude...

your back has come on so much (not that it was weak) lat spread is wide and meaty!

awesome!


----------



## hilly

looking real good mate and all the best for the show


----------



## smithy26

agreed back looks wide and thick


----------



## rightyho

Hi Tom,

If you're 94.5kg in the photo and looking lean for just starting your diet, any idea what weight you think you'll come in at for Gravesend?


----------



## stevie flynn

tom, you look great already mate...

good luck.

steve


----------



## dwg77

Good luck m8,

Lookin good in ya vid already. I been several yrs runnin to Gravesend Classic and its got beta every yr, seen Flex Lewis guess pose and watch James L compete.

Moved away from area so not there this yr.

Best wishes


----------



## Tinytom

HI guys

Been in PLymouth over the weekend with Pscarb so a little bit worse for wear will update fully tomorrow.

:beer:


----------



## jjb1

looks like you had no trouble getting the size back from the op you had.

you back to where you started in terms of mass and quality?


----------



## 3752

what a laugh we had mate, thanks for coming down had a ball mate


----------



## The Chauffeur

Looking good


----------



## Tinytom

jjb1 said:


> looks like you had no trouble getting the size back from the op you had.
> 
> you back to where you started in terms of mass and quality?


It came back quite quickly but I really treated it like a show prep with more calories.

And I am past what I had before in terms of muscle but I dont think that on stage I will be the best I can be until next year.


----------



## Tatyana

Jeebus Mr. Blackman,

you lats, traps and delts are a lot bigger and thicker since the last pics I have seen of you.

You said you had surgery on your shoulder, was it keyhole?

Is there much of a scar?


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks Tat - My op was keyhole yes I have 2 small scars on my sholder and rear delt but you cant see them at all unless you look.

So an update from the weekend

On saturday I trained arms over at FF in Longwell green and discovered that they have now built a Nandos there oh happy days. I train at Longwell Green a few times a month normally on a Saturday so that fits in nicely with cheats.

Then I trundled down to Plymouth with my GF and had a night out with Pscarb which was probably the best night I've had in a long time. Because I knew I would be going to PLymouth for the weekend I puposefully started my diet a bit early so that the 2 days wouldnt set me back in my progress. Actually funnily enough after 10 cocktails I looked quite dry the next day:thumb:

Sunday I had a Sunday Lunch before we came back to Bristol, I was going to train on Sunday night but unfortunately my calfs were cramped right up from my Friday Hams and Calf session so I decided to rest - With a curry, watched 'The Brave One' with Jodie Foster on DVD which was good and had a bath and massage to relax before this week.

Last week was a bit haphazard for me just because it ws the first week back on diet.

Although I didnt cheat or anything like that I had to get back into the rhythm again and got caught out with my eggs being off on Friday so had to have Coley instead which wasnt a problem.

This week Im much more organised and have all my supplements and food in stock now so will be easy to stick to the diet as I planned it.

I lost 1kg last week so thats good progress.

My diet will follow this plan.

Monday - Low day

Tuesday - Low day

Wednesday - Med day

Thursday - Low Day

Friday - Low day

Saturday - High/Cheat

Sunday - Low day

Low days will be about 250g of carbs Med 400g and High 600+

Fats will be adjusted on Med and High days to compensate for the higher carbs.

What I will do this week is Post up a snapshot of my diet diary on Low and Med days so that you can see the macros. This will remain fairly constant throughout until I see a slowdown then I will adjust and post up the changed diet.

Training wise I am still following my off season training spilt of spacing my workouts over a week and a day. I found this so productive in the off season I dont see any reason to change it at the moment.

Cardio wise I do 40 minutes on the X trainer or Treadmill each morning and 40 minutes on the stepper in the evening which burns about 850-950 calories a day.


----------



## Littleluke

Good journal Tom. I think from the video you are looking in excellent shape already. Totally agree on how much your back has progressed. Everything else looks great also.. Nice round delts, massive arms and as always a crazy chest.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Cant view your threads. Work has banned Musclechat! 

Look good in the pics Tom, will have to view your video later on this evening.


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome, Tom.

It's good to see you relaxing with Paul etc. It would have done you the world of good before the diet gets harder & harder.


----------



## jjb1

sounds like a good weekend, i know i need to do that sort of stuff more often balance is the key relaxing a little is more productive than not imo.

i spotted that nandos about 2 weeks ago it looks like its coming on fast too,i said to the guy i trained legs with uhhhh ooohhh


----------



## Captain Hero

Good luck big guy


----------



## LeanShredded

I trained legs with Tom last night, to say that Tom trains hard is an understatement, now don't get me wrong, I train hard and push myself every workout, but Tom takes takes it to a horrifying new level.

it started with 7 sets of really heavy controlled extentions, each rep with a full contraction at the top and to complete failure, then 4 sets of really heavy squats, I managed to split my favourite combats from ars* to the back of my knee, giving Tom an eyeful of my hairy, ginger ars4, and he loved it, I did this to reach the same depth as Tom's reps, every set again to failure, this was followed by 4 sets of heavy lunges, again to failure, then 4 sets of really heavy leg press, every set going heavier and every set to failure (do you see a pattern?), I had to stop for a couple of minutes halfway through my second set as I was going to be sick, but Tom gave me some serious verbal and pushed me on, he then repped out with a back breaking weight to fry his legs on the leg press, and still berrated himself for not doing more.

So in conclusion, I can't sit, walk, kneel, hover, float or lie down without pain, I trashed my favourite combats, was almost sick on myself, and could hardly breathe by the end of it.

To put this in perspective, I used to be a powerlifter, won many titles including the BPO british title in my weight category, and won the BAWLA Mr South West title 4 years in a row, but I have never had a leg workout like that.

If trophies are won through hard work and intensity alone then Tom is at the top, combine his workout ethic with his exceptional nutrition knowledge etc then he is a force to be reckoned with.

Having said all this, same time next week mate?....... ;-)


----------



## Tinytom

Glad you enjoyed it mate

But it wasnt to failure just a measly 20 reps per set. :lol:

Considering that you ahvent squatted for 4 years due to your op I was impressed with your performance.

I did some NLP type motivational stuf with Zak during the workout which brought out some good performances. Especially on Leg Press where he was adamant he would not reach 10 more reps on the heaviest set. Well suprise suprise it was only his mental barriers that prevented this. Once they were down an new level of hirtage was achieved lol.

I went on to do 40 minutes stepping which not suprisingly hurt.

Lots.


----------



## Kezz

Awesome stuff, nothing like a gut busting leg workout!!


----------



## LeanShredded

ONLY 20 reps??????!!!!!!!! No comment!

The mind barrier thing you did was really good, visualising what I want my legs to look like whilst on stage is a great.motivator, even if it does make me almost sick.....

Can't want till you finish the hypnotherapy course and can make me squat 300kg through mental manipulation.......... ;-)

Yeah thoroughly enjoyed it, my legs however think your'e a bas#ard!


----------



## Tinytom

Well Im doing Sports Hypnosis this weekend so watch out lol.

Update on things

Monday and Tuesday I followed the same diet as follows

6.00 - Coffee, 5g Extreme Glutamine, 30mg Effy, 2g HMB, GH

6.45 - 40 minutes cardio

8.20 - 80g Oats, 30g Meridian Peanut BUtter, 10g Lecithin, 2 scoops Extreme Protein.

11.30 - 225g Chicken, 60g Brown Basmati Rice, 10ml Udos

1.30 - 2 scoops Extreme Protein

3.00 - Same as 11.30

4.45 - Coffee, 5g Glutamine, 3 Extreme Kre Alkalyn caps, 25mcg T3, GH, effy

5.30 - Train

6.45 - 5g Glutamine, 3 Kre Alkalyn

7.00 - 40 minutes Cardio

7.45 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey, 60g Vitargo

9.30 - 3 Egg Yolks, 6 Egg whites, 30g Cashews

Macros are P/C/F 360/220/90 into a % ratio of 46/27/27 (rounded)

Monday I was very tired after training possibly due to the severe leg raping with Zak I normally have a hot bath after a leg session to help relax. However my legs are still aching today.

Yesterday I trained shoulders I did

Lat Raises

Smith SHoulder Press

Heavy Lat Raises

Bent over Raises

Front Raises

Standing Military Press

Upright Rows

BB Shrugs

I like to put a little bit of traps in with Shoulders although my main trap work is done on back day.

My weight unsuprisingly went up a little following the weekend to 95.6kg but last night it was back down to just under 15 stone at 94.8kg.

Condition wise I've seen no massive improvement this week but then after the weekend thats no suprise. I have noticed that my shape is getting better though particularly with the sweep from arms up to shoulder so possibly some subQ fat is going from that area.

Im on a medium day today so as far as the macros go I will be reducing fat and increasing carbs. I also have to train abs tonight so hopefully not a repeat of the spaz episode from last week.

I'll try and get some photos/video done on Thursday night.


----------



## BcfcChris

Wow nice big volume on shoulders workout! Do arms get they own day aswell?


----------



## greg fear

tom what does your training split look like?


----------



## MALONEG

Tom just looking at your diet is there not more than 90g of fat in

there mate .


----------



## Tinytom

Yes Arms get their own day mate.

My training split is like this

Training days

Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri, Sat

Mon - Quads

Tues - Delts

Thurs - Back and Traps

Fri - Hams and Calfs

Sat - Arms

Mon - Chest

Then repeat so I always start each week witha different bodypart which allows me to rest fully and get a good workout each session

Think outside the box and take your training past the 'body in a week' philosphy, works wonders

Malone - I think it is slightly higher than 90 but not over 100, I will post up the spreadsheet this week. I take all the nutrition values off the packets and from nutritiondata.com so if its wrong its their fault lol.


----------



## justdiscovering

"I trained legs with Tom last night, to say that Tom trains hard is an understatement, now don't get me wrong, I train hard and push myself every workout, but Tom takes takes it to a horrifying new level"

wow!!!!sorry to hijack but back in the day id have wrote to gym'll fix for this,your soooooooooooo lucky,

just goes to show our champions on this board arnt just winners onstage.

looking amazing there tom. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom

Anyone can train with me providing you meet the following criteria

1. You come prepared for hurt

2. You buy me Nandos after lol

3. You're not Robdog.


----------



## jjb1

so you basically do 2 days on 1 off 3 days on 1 off training wise

got to admit its supprising your diet bet theres ALOT smaller guys eating more than you guess your lucky youve now fine tuned things for yourself


----------



## Tinytom

jjb1 said:


> so you basically do 2 days on 1 off 3 days on 1 off training wise
> 
> got to admit its supprising your diet bet theres ALOT smaller guys eating more than you guess your lucky youve now fine tuned things for yourself


well the low days are deliberately low to force a loss of fat. But then I go up massively on the med and high days to kick the thyroid/leptin etc.

Its not easy let me tell you.


----------



## MALONEG

Tom am not being funny your diet works spot on for you .

I have just started my new off season diet with alot more clean fat in it thanks to paul booth i have always counted grams of carbs and protein

i have rebound well after my show were i came 2nd in the under 80kg int warrington show with the help of john hodegson

1 75g oats 65g pro p 50 banna 15g pnb

2 52.5g brown rice 170g chicken green beans 10ml olive oil

3 same as meal 2

4 same but turkey

5 3 oatmeal bread 3 whole eggs

6 50g oats 65g pro p 20g pnd

ON training days i have a pro recover and pro gf . My body weight am is 87kg


----------



## jjb1

i did notice big jumps 220 400 600 wasnt it

out of interest whats your macros daily when not cycling carbs?


----------



## Tinytom

Oh no mate I didnt take offence or anything like that.

I checked the diary and MOnday was 103 and tuesday 93 in terms of fats.

Each day I try and get an accurate measurement of Chicken weight but sometimes its 450 sometimes 460 depending on the size of the breasts. For ease of reading I kept the macros on an average.

Carbs are between 211-220, Protein 350-360

If I was a complete stickler I would make sure that the amounts were spot on every time, in reality if I put 16g of peanut butter in instead of 15 Im not that fussed as long as I have an acceptable level of variance.


----------



## greg fear

Tinytom said:


> Yes Arms get their own day mate.
> 
> My training split is like this
> 
> Training days
> 
> Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri, Sat
> 
> Mon - Quads
> 
> Tues - Delts
> 
> Thurs - Back and Traps
> 
> Fri - Hams and Calfs
> 
> Sat - Arms
> 
> Mon - Chest
> 
> Then repeat so I always start each week witha different bodypart which allows me to rest fully and get a good workout each session
> 
> Think outside the box and take your training past the 'body in a week' philosphy, works wonders
> 
> Malone - I think it is slightly higher than 90 but not over 100, I will post up the spreadsheet this week. I take all the nutrition values off the packets and from nutritiondata.com so if its wrong its their fault lol.


looks good to me, im going to give it a go training this way

over training is always something i think i have done

so im looking forward to seeing how i go with training the body over two

weeks not one


----------



## Tinytom

jjb1 said:


> i did notice big jumps 220 400 600 wasnt it
> 
> out of interest whats your macros daily when not cycling carbs?


Not sure I understand the question?

You mean Protein and Fats?

Protein is consistant at 350 - 360g

Fats are 90 - 100 on low days but I drop them down to 50-60 on med days.

On my cheat day I cant accurately measure the macros as I eat some cheat food so the carbs are an estimate.

Likewise I cant measure fats in a cheat meal.

I am cycling carbs from day 1 of this diet

Mon - Low

Tues - Low

Wed - Med

Thur - Low

Fir - Low

Sat - Cheat

Sun - low


----------



## jjb1

sorry i was asuming you dont awlays carb cycle..... like for instance on your come back from operation were you carb cycling or did you have a selected macro frame so to speak like 360pro 400carb 90 fats daily sort of mimicking you medium day for example


----------



## MALONEG

Thanks tom i just bit to over the top some times but we love it good luck

with your shows . Would like to have a chat some time if i see you at the brits cheers .


----------



## Tinytom

Off season I only use approximate amounts and dont really measure fats.

I vary my food intake as to how I am looking off season. If Im getting too fat I drop off the choc bars :laugh:

I had a medium day yesterday. Because i am carb cycling the body starts to slow down on low days and not burn fat. This is to do with interactions of hormones in the body such as Leptin (fat burning hormone) and Lipoprotein Lipase (Fat storage Hormone) when carbs are low Leptin goes down and Lipoprotein Lipase goes up which is why on crash diets you gain loads of fat following a starvation phase.

Therefore the idea of carb cycling is to force some fat off on the low days but then before the body starts to enter the starvation phase you add in more carbs to level things off and kick up the metabolism (thyroid output) which means that the next day you are back into high metabolism and Low Lipoportein lipase levels so that the fat burning can continue.

Therefore after 2 days on Low carbs and intense training and cardio I have a small rest on Wednesdays and although I do morning cardio I dont train in the evening.

My diet went like this

6.00 - 5g Extreme Glutamine, GH, Effy, 2g HMB

6.30 - 40 minutes cardio

8.00 - 100g Oats, 10g Lecithin (notice I have dropped the peanut butter today to lower fats) 2 scoops extreme protein, 500ml OJ

11.00 - 230g Chicken, 100g Rice.

1.30 - 2 scoops extreme Protein

3.00 - Same as 11

6.00 - Same as 8am but swapped Protein for a protein pudding

9.30 - 300g Coley, 360g Sweet potato, Broccolli

Macros P/C/F 350/460/60

I didnt train last night due to a few reasons

1. Legs still fcuked from Monday so cant raise legs for abs

2. Have a few business issues to sort out and this was the only day I could do it.

In the coming weeks I will train on Wednesday nights but Im progressing well without the need for the extra cardio session just yet.

I will be taking the camera down to the gym tonight for some progress shots/vids. Going to try and get some training shots as well as there's a few exercises for chest that are a bit unusual. I'll post them on MC later tonight.


----------



## Tinytom

MALONEG said:


> Thanks tom i just bit to over the top some times but we love it good luck
> 
> with your shows . Would like to have a chat some time if i see you at the brits cheers .


Yes mate come and say hello.

AFTER the prejudging would probably be best lol.


----------



## clarkey

Tom has put me on very similar carb cycling diet my low, medium and high days are exactly the same as Toms. One thing I have noticed is that 2 days after a medium and high day I always seem to drop bodyfat going by both the mirror and scales. Last week I dropped 6lbs and so far still looking very full and not really craving foods probably bcus as I know sat is coming (cheat meal)  I find that this type of diet def works for me and others.


----------



## Tinytom

Its good mentally because even though the low days are VERY tiring its only small chunks then a higher day which makes the prospect of 1.5 hours cardio a day and a gruelling workout more appealing.


----------



## clarkey

Tinytom said:


> Its good mentally because even though the low days are VERY tiring its only small chunks then a higher day which makes the prospect of 1.5 hours cardio a day and a gruelling workout more appealing.


Yep def agree with you there mate 1.5 hours cardio on the low day is very hard especially after training I have to drag myself on the cross trainer. Its even worse when people try and start a conversation with you when your shattered half way through your cardio...lol. But the thought of a nice italian sat nite (and something to eat) keeps me going :thumb:


----------



## supercell

All looks good Tom.

As far as not being your best this year...RUBBISH.

Your motivation is higher than ever and your shoulder has healed well. I wouldn't be at all suprised if 2008 isn't your best showing to date. Getting that '05 conditioning with your new found mass added steadily over tha last 2.5 years, would be a sight to behold.

My motivation for my guest spots came from my 'poor' showing in the States, so I hate to think what you will be like for the British!!!

Keep going fella, I know the journey has just begun but time does fly, believe me!!!

regards as always

J


----------



## MALONEG

Tom what does your diet look like on sat when you have your cheats iam loving oven chips and salmon i know its sad


----------



## supercell

MALONEG said:


> Tom what does your diet look like on sat when you have your cheats iam loving oven chips and salmon i know its sad


Its just 1 meal.....Starting at 7am and finishing at 10pm

Dont you just love cheat days!!


----------



## Galtonator

some training clips would be good like James did. Everyone loved those


----------



## Tinytom

LOL Yes as James said 1 large meal lasting 24 hours.

Actually Im being a bit good this time and eating my chicken and rice etc still just in higher amounts and then a cheat in the evening. I al;so may indulg in some CNP flapjacks as they are yummy.

I did some clips of my chest workout last night I'll upload them tonight when I get back from work.


----------



## MALONEG

Tom i was at john and pauls gym last night after i trained delts had my pro recover was waiting to cook my next meal when i found cnp flapjack in my bag

paul wound not let me go till i eat it tasted great ha ha .


----------



## Tinytom

Malone - Ive got my flapjacks ready lol.

My diet yesterday and Friday was exactly the same as on Monday and Tuesday as I was on low days.

I trained chest on Thursday and there is a clip of one of my exercises below

Swiss Ball Flyes

I like to pre exhaust my chest before working on the compound stuff as my triceps tend to take over if Im not careful.

The workout went like this

Swiss Ball flyes

BB incline press

Cable crossovers High Low superset

DB press at slight incline

Pec Dec

My chest was battered afterwards. I incorporate drop sets and high reps (20) as I feel necessary. Pretty much all my sets are 20 reps but I dont use light weight after the 2nd set. For a last set I normally only go to 10 reps.

I also did my 40 minutes cardio after on stepper.

Today I did Back and went like this

Wide grip lat pulldowns

BB row

High Iso pull down

Wide grip cable row

Cable Lat pullover

Smith Machine Deads

DB shrugs

Machine Shrugs

Close grip lat pulldown (ties it all in nicely at the end)

As far as condition goes Im pulling in a lot tighter especially in the waist. I noticed that before my training session today I could see all the delt muscles though my skin so I was quite pleased with that.

Heres a progress video that I shot on Thursday, Not really much change in condition but you can see that my waist has come right in now.

Progess Video 11 June

Im off to my hypnosis course tomorrow and Sunday and we are doing Sports Hypnosis this weekend so Im looking forward to that.

CHEAT DAY TOMORROW yey

:clap:


----------



## squat_this

Nice wide back there Tom. In fact I think it's wider than you are tall...


----------



## hilly

you can really see your waist coming in there mate looking very good.


----------



## TomTom1

some serious back width there mate.

why do you use the swiss ball for the flys? looks good.


----------



## BcfcChris

Wow Back is looking great mate! Whats the rest time between sets like? Any reason for the smith machine Deads rather than normal Deads?


----------



## Galtonator

top stuff MrB


----------



## jjb1

i cant watch them and it wont let me get a flash player:confused1:

but from the still shots ya look huge! like you mentioned i would say past where you were pre op


----------



## supercell

Coming in nicely mate. You are indeed a lump an 'arrf!!!

J


----------



## carly

Looking fab in your photos sweeti!! great size! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great back width!!!


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks fro the positive comments guys nice to know that my op hasnt held me back too much.

I'll answer the q's as best I can.

The flyes are done on a swiss ball cos they force the shoulder blades onto a rounded frame not like a bench which limits the movement and causes overstretch of the chest when guys go back too far. The swiss ball provides a natural plane so that the chest is forced upwards and out so that the contraction is immense. Try it yourself for 20 reps but make sure oif a few things

1. You shoulder blades and neck are touching the ball. This will give the correct safe plane.

2. Your hips are up not lowered, as soon as the hips fall they take the emphasis off the chest and shift more towards the delts

3. DOnt use stupid weights, I go up to about 30kg for 20reps, that clip I was doing 35kg and it fcuking hurt lol. You will get ore benefit from higher reps that more weight.

4. This exercise utilises lots of core strengthening and you will see this the first time you use it as you will bounce all over the place from being used to pressing against the bench. I also do DB press on the swiss ball sometimes and that is proper core training.

Rest time between sets is normally 30s - 1min. I like to keep the intesnity up or I fall over from depletion lol.

SMith machine deads allow better focusing of the exercise onto to back as the element of the core is reduced. Howver on this inatsance someone was on the Power rack so I couldnt do conventional ones lol.


----------



## Steedee

Nice one for the run down mate. I like to do cable flyes froma bench but come chest day I will be trying those.

Keep up the good work tom!! Great Journal mate.


----------



## Tinytom

Hey guys sorry for the lack of updates been ultra busy these last few days.

My diet has not changed at all on low days so I wont repeat all that again.

ON the weekend I went to my hypnosis course and we did a lot of work on Sports specific Hypnosis and anchoring.

I learnt some excellent techniques for focussed training that I've used to good effect already. I've also done a fair amount of practice with my friends to good effect so Im looking forward to qualifying a week before the Gravesend lol.

My cheat day wasnt that special I had my normal food but just added more carbs to it. I had a low fat spaghetti bolognaise before work and I did indulge in some chips but as far as mammoth eating goes I felt quite ashamed of my performance lol.

One major difference in this diet is that I dont have the need or desire to cheat at all and so this means that I am able to be stricter on cheat days and I dont really mind. This year I am more focussed than I've ever been thanks in part to my Hypnosis/NLP/CBT course but also the memory of last year, completely fcuking up has a habit of doing that to you I guess.

The last 2 days I've been off work and attending to a few business matters so havent been online much.

Monday I trained hamstrings and calfs

Lying Leg Curls - I have started to do this exercise a different way, instead of just ploughing up the weight I start off on 10kg and work up slowly with 20 reps of hard squeezing, the pump and deep pain I get from it is amazing, I'll try and get a video of the technique next week so you can see it. I then do 3 sets of heavy conventional lifting.

Romanian Deadlifts - Normal method here just strict form and 10-15 reps I think I wnet up to 3 plates a side (140kg) for 12 reps in the end.

Single leg curls - I do these on the quad extension as my gym doesnt have a specific machine for this. Again nothing special with technique just full reps and lots of them

Seated calf raises - I work up to 4.5 plates (90kg) and then do a few drop sets. normally hit 30 reps per set.

Standing calf - I normally focus on the peak contraction on this exercise but still hit 15 reps on the full stack (120kg)

Toe press - I do this on the leg press no silly wieghts as its more about the strecth on the gastrocnemius. I followed each set with 6-10 reps on the seated calf

You may have noticed that I like high volume training at the moment. 

Today I trained delts

Lateral raises - only up to 12.5kg to warm up

Smith Machine Press - 4 sets inclduing a drop at the end

Heavy lateral raises - I use a slightly different technique that Nytol showed me that takes off the main stress of the exercise on the delt tendons, he may have uploaded the vid before but if not I will get one next time.

Front raises - normal technique here, got up to 20kg dbs so my shoudler is definately healed.

Military press standing - ONly light weight used here. 10kg each side on an olympic bar. The emphasis is more on a ROM, continuous tension and repetitions than trying to break my back with silly weight.

Upright row - again only with the same weight as before and same principles employed. I supersetted it with some bent over raises with dbs.

Both days I have done 40 minutes on the stepper following the workout. I bought the Heroes box set on the weekend so Im enjoying some more different entertainment which is always welcome.

I've got Quads on Thursday so I'll get some videos of that if you want a laugh at my silly pain expressions. :cursing:

I was 93.5KG today.


----------



## Galtonator

how do you do ham curls on the quad extension Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

Face the seat and stand up mate

I'll get a video done tomorrow to show you.


----------



## Galtonator

cheers mate. I can do this on Fridays legs session. Keep going Bro there are lost of people routing for you


----------



## LeanShredded

Have you decided who will be your 'tan man' yet mate?


----------



## Tinytom

LeanShredded said:


> Have you decided who will be your 'tan man' yet mate?


Hopefully Karen M will be doing it.


----------



## Galtonator

did you do the vids Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah I did the vids last night but then my crappy PC decided that my System 32 startup file is now corrupt or not present so cant even load up.

I'm getting it fixed later next week but will be getting a laptop today so can upload the stuff on that hopefully. Cant do it at work.


----------



## Galtonator

WHAT A BUGGER. fOOKIN PUTERS


----------



## Tinytom

My computer died last week.

So I went out and bought a laptop so that I can update the log and do my work stuff.

Not a bad deal on the laptop but I cant get the hang of Vista since I've been using XP for so long.

Anyway back to the update

On saturday I had a cheat day which consisted of

Fried Breakfast (all grilled though)

CNP Flapjack bar

Massive Nandos

Steak mince Spag bol

Few Rice cakes with Jam

Trioplex bar

So not a massive splurge seeing as I was up at 8am and went to bed at 3am.

I spent most of saturday on the road as I went with my GF to research a new business idea that I have, we got back about 4pm which is when we had Nandos so I really didnt have time to eat loads that day

I also worked in the evening which tired me out.

On Sunday I did my morning cardio and then pretty much chilled out most of the day and ate my chicken and rice and a protein pudding as well as some eggs so a low day again.

Sunday afternoon I spent 5 hours working on a business plan which took my mind off the diet.

Yesterday was another low day, same diet as before and I trained delts in the evening but it really wasnt a formidable workout, even using some of my NLP focussing techniques I only managed a light workout, I think the weekend really drained me and I didnt carb up/cheat enough and so I will rectify that this week.

I also had a mini rant at a guy in the gym for leaving the barbells on the squat rack (I was going to use it for some military press) I felt bad for a bit afterwards as he was only a young guy but as my trianing partner pointed out its not my job to clean up after tw*ts so I felt better.

I had a crack at some abs last night and again got a bad cramp but managed a bit more in the way of training them. I think that I'll incorporate a few crunches and leg raises in after each workout as I really have fallen out of practice with ab training.

I did my 40 minutes of stepping as normal and realised that soon I will have to buy another box set as my Heroes one is nearly finished. Funny how these things become important.

I weighed myself last night and was 93.4kg so the weight is dropping down nicely and I am still holding a good shape, my shoulder to waist ratio looks better now and my back is also coming in fast. interestingly my legs are the issue at the moment as they are taking longer to come through but with 9 weeks to spare Im not worried.

I have some videos that I took last week so I will get them uploaded tonight via the laptop.


----------



## greg fear

keep up the good work tom, looking really gd in the last vids we seen

looking forward to seeing your progress since then


----------



## jjb1

how much weight are you planning on loosing weekly?

and how much are you loosing at the moment?


----------



## Galtonator

where are these vids Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry having a right nightmare with uploading the vids on the new laptop.

Im going to have a sit down and do it tomorrow night as I'll have a few more to upload.

Bloody PCs.

I'll update tomorrow


----------



## 3752

keep it going bud will pop in and see you sometime in the next few weeks..


----------



## Tinytom

Hi guys

sorry not updated for a while as my PC died last week. I bought a laptop with Vista and only just worked out how to use it properly

I had a higher carb day yesterday and it really made a difference.

On Tuesday my training was poo as I was so depleted I could hardly concentrate so wednesday was quite welcome.

I had my normal daily food but added in some more carbs and fruit sugars for fast absorption

day went like this

6am - Glutamine, effy, LeanR, Green Tea

6.45 - 40 minutes cardio

8.00 - 100g oats, 10g Lecithin, 15g Peanut butter, 500ml Tropicana OJ, 50g Protein

11.00 - 270g Chicken, 100g Brown Basmati Rice

1.00 - 50g Protein

3.00 - Same as 11am

5.30 - Same as 8am

8.00 - 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, 2 plain bagels, 5g Organic Jam, 500ml OJ

I havent put the macros into my diet spreadsheet yet but I estimate that at 400g carbs.

When I got up this morning I was really full and dry and this got better through the day and I looked AWESOME when training, very full and tight, plus I had some real energy and even managed 5 reps with the 60kg DBs on chest press

I uploaded some vidoes tonight from training so have alook and see what you think.

Click for Exercise Videos

I weighed 92.8kg today


----------



## Tinytom

Hamstring curl vid for Galtonator

Hamstrings


----------



## Mad7

Tom

Looking good sunshine.

Yes, about time you bought some new dvd's, I'm fed up with watching the Hero's collection over your shoulder in the morning........ LOL :thumb:

Keep it up, Gravesend will be a walk in the park


----------



## ABOBO

That exercise is very creative.. Thanks


----------



## Galtonator

Cheers honey. :thumb:


----------



## clarkey

Looking very good there Tom very full and vascular can see some good muscle seperation in arms and shoulders as well. I know what you mean about feeling depleted i felt the same this week (apart from wed) its strange as nothing has changed only the length of time we have been dieting...its obvioulsy working though mate big improvements from your last vid..I'll be seeing you tomorrow mate, its 4am cardio for me train is at 6 am :surrender: .


----------



## harlow

hi tom, im new to this but have searched u on google since seeing u at the pompey show a couple of years ago, will be followin the blog now that i have finally found out where all this stuff goes down! best of luck!!


----------



## Tinytom

John I've got a killer arm session for us on Saturday mate haha

Harlow I google myself all the time and some strange stuff comes up I can tell you lol


----------



## harlow

haha yeh i bet, looking forward to seein ur pics, cant acess them at work!


----------



## gunit

Think its time i called it a day with bodybuilding and concentrated on my camera man career!!Looking good bro,,,took those chest press reps down to chinatown!


----------



## Galtonator

tried to do the hammie curls but ours has the adjuster in the middle. So even ith it all the way down when you do the right let the yelloe adjuster goes in an unpleasant place

This is it

http://www.cybexintl.com/Products/strength/11050/intro.aspx


----------



## clarkey

Yesterday I went to Bristol to train with Tom and also so he could have a look at me and give me an honest asessment of how im looking 7 weeks out from my show as he is prepping me. I had also arrange for Tom to go through some NLP techniques (motivational) to help me stay focused for the last 6 weeks, this is something that I have been curious about but never tried, especially as the last 6 weeks of a diet can be gruelling.

We started the session and trained arms and half way through Tom worked on some of the various techniques to help over come barriers and changing the way I think when I train. I can honestly say I did'nt think the NLP techniques would be as effective as it was and as a result I had a great session and definetly benefited from it. To be honest the session has really made me think about how I approached my training and will definetly give me an advantage menatally and with my training for the last 6 weeks. My next session has been booked and we will be looking at NLP techniques for the show it self.

I wont say too much as I know Tom is keeping his head down training hard, but what I will say is that Tom has made big overall improvements from last year and as we all know the under 90kg is wide open this year.

I will let Tom fill you in about the post workout meal... :lol:


----------



## ah24

Galtonator said:


> This is it
> 
> http://www.cybexintl.com/Products/strength/11050/intro.aspx


Quality machines though aren't they? I ordered all cybex Eagle strength for our gym back in December for my employer...he weren't happy with the price but loves the equipment:thumb:

Does your gym not have the hamstring curl too then mate?

Tom, looking damn full in the vids mate

I still need to eventually arrange coming Bristol and using the NLP stuff you mentioned to me once...maybe when I'm a little bigger haha


----------



## jjb1

yep looking full still

im honestly amazed how quick you came back for injury


----------



## danimal

looking the biggest ive seen you on sat mate shame your a grumpy ****er lol


----------



## Tinytom

Dan - I had an altercation with a knobhead in the toilets which is why I left quickly, I didnt really want to insult you by slapping some idiot in your venue.

Funny thing is Im 99% sure its someone I've thrown out of Panache and seeing as I was with Sara I didnt really want the 'oi remember me' conversation.

Clarkey - No shame in a Fried breakfast mate, it was grilled after all :thumb:

You are ahead of schedule I would say mate which is good, only that bit off your legs is causing issues but by changing the way you train and do cardio like we discussed it will sort itself out no problem.

I'll do an update tomorrow on the diet etc, I was 93kg today after the cheat day and had an awesome back workout, still looking very full but holding an awful lot of water which is visible under the skin. This should drop off tomorrow from my experience.

I dont even feel my shoulder now which is good, it sometimes clicks but thats it. Happy days. Benefits of private medical insurance.


----------



## Nytol

I saw your videos yesterday for the 1st time, and was amazed at how quick you have recovered from your shoulder op, awesome stuff, :thumb:


----------



## danimal

> Dan - I had an altercation with a knobhead in the toilets which is why I left quickly, I didnt really want to insult you by slapping some idiot in your venue.


fair enough mate! youd think due to location it would be a nice quiet place but its a ****ing dive and i have lots of problems there! much prefer my moonlighting spot in the liz with all those fit students! ps next time just bang him out lol ill cover for you


----------



## supercell

Looking forward to the onslaught that will be fridays chest session. I have decided against a creatine load, I'm doing an ephedrine and ibroprofen load instead.

Preparation is going suprisingly well. Nic is beating me with a mallet every morning, then running me over with the Yaris, to prepare me mentally and physically for the pain I will undoubtedly face.

Looking forward to seeing you and the gang.

James


----------



## Littleluke

> Preparation is going suprisingly well. Nic is beating me with a mallet every morning, then running me over with the Yaris, to prepare me mentally and physically for the pain I will undoubtedly face.


PMSL, sounds fun!


----------



## Tinytom

Bulkaholic - I train in Bristol at Prolab gym, do my cardio at FF at cribbs.

James you forgot to stick forks in between your legs between sets 

Diet has been the same these last 2 days, I trained Back yesterday and Shoudlers today.

As predicted the water fell off overnight and I looked very dry and more conditioned while training.

I will take some more videos on Thursday as I am training hamstrings and calfs, will be nice to see 30 rep sets on calf raise in motion.

Tomorrow I will be having a medium carb day so will be increasing to 400g. I wont train tomorrow evening as I will be having a rest to allow the carbs to be taken up by the body and help me recover. Im also taking a delivery of a kg weight of coke/effy/clen mix for my date with James on Friday so when he remarks how much of a training animal I am I can just say 'yeah this is just normal when your HARDCORE like me'

I've reintroduced Clen last week and this week for 2 weeks as per my cycle.

Gear wise Im using

400mg Prop

400mg NPP

4iu GH in divided doses.

I will be increasing next week by adding in Tren Hex for an additional androgen kick.

Oh when I say 'I am using' I really mean my mate who looks like me. Hypothetically speaking. 

I also have a small crisis to deal with tomorrow as I will run out of Heroes episodes for cardioso I may have to go shopping.


----------



## BcfcChris

Good to see training still going well mate!

The suppose FF gyms serve a purpose especially if you can put your own DVD's on when doing cardio didn't realise you could do that !


----------



## Tinytom

Chris I take a protable DVD player into the gym and put it on a machine.

Best £90 I ever spent.


----------



## harlow

tom thats a quality idea i will keep that in mind!


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Im also taking a delivery of a kg weight of coke/effy/clen mix for my date with James on Friday so when he remarks how much of a training animal I am I can just say 'yeah this is just normal when your HARDCORE like me'


Hmmm...You been speaking to Barny again:lol:

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Hmmm...You been speaking to Barny again:lol:
> 
> J


Going to be interesting this year mate. Im pretty glad the pressure is off really


----------



## BARNY

supercell said:


> Hmmm...You been speaking to Barny again:lol:
> 
> J


 :thumbup1:

haha!


----------



## flatout.com

hi Tom,

We spoke when i saw you over the mall (in the bank shop)a couple of months ago and was telling you about my shoulder injury, well i've had my appointment to see the consultant on the 29th so hopefully all being well i will have some success in getting mine sorted as well.

looking awesome in the vids mate!!

mike.


----------



## Tinytom

Hi Mike

I hope that you do get it sorted mate as I could really relate to how you felt when chatting to me. I tell you know that the £60 a month Bupa fee was worth every penny and I will have it for life now.

I had a medium carb day yesterday same as last week and was fuller and drier today when training. The wieght is startting to shift well now and I am pleased with how things are going. I did 1 video today in the gym but cant load up till tomorrow night however I will be taking some vids of me and The Beast Llewellin tomorrow so I will load them all up tomorrow when Ive got more time.

Im off to London on Saturday to see Harold so Im preparing myself for a firm critique of my progress and assessment of the diet so far. Thankfully I am not training with Harold as the last thing Ive got this week is quads and I do fancy walking next week so thats a blessing.

I am 92.2kg today so progressing well I think, I'll get some detailed vids and stuff done tomorrow so that you can give me your assessment. On thing I am especially pleased with is that my back is coming in faster than before which was always my problem.


----------



## maccer

Tinytom said:


> Bulkaholic - I train in Bristol at Prolab gym, do my cardio at FF at cribbs.
> 
> James you forgot to stick forks in between your legs between sets
> 
> Diet has been the same these last 2 days, I trained Back yesterday and Shoudlers today.
> 
> As predicted the water fell off overnight and I looked very dry and more conditioned while training.
> 
> I will take some more videos on Thursday as I am training hamstrings and calfs, will be nice to see 30 rep sets on calf raise in motion.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be having a medium carb day so will be increasing to 400g. I wont train tomorrow evening as I will be having a rest to allow the carbs to be taken up by the body and help me recover. Im also taking a delivery of a kg weight of coke/effy/clen mix for my date with James on Friday so when he remarks how much of a training animal I am I can just say 'yeah this is just normal when your HARDCORE like me'
> 
> I've reintroduced Clen last week and this week for 2 weeks as per my cycle.
> 
> Gear wise Im using
> 
> 400mg Prop
> 
> 400mg NPP
> 
> 4iu GH in divided doses.
> 
> I will be increasing next week by adding in Tren Hex for an additional androgen kick.
> 
> Oh when I say 'I am using' I really mean my mate who looks like me. Hypothetically speaking.
> 
> I also have a small crisis to deal with tomorrow as I will run out of Heroes episodes for cardioso I may have to go shopping.


Ha I just finished series 2 of heroes also watch it in front of am cardio - am now watching entourage!! its a little short though


----------



## Tinytom

I series 2 out yet?

I need to buy NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## BcfcChris

Haven't heard from you for a while Tom! How is the training going? Changed the diet at all? Managed to get next Heroes boxset?

Chris


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah sorry I have been so busy this week havent had time to really sit down and update.

Got loads of updating to do tonight as I may actually get home before 9pm. Got some vids to upload as well which takes loads of time so you can appreciate that when you're depleted to fcuk and its 9.30pm I dont facny waiting 40 minutes for the vids to load.

I will do a proper update today and tomorrow.

Thanks

p.s. back on sopranos now.


----------



## martzee

lol tom the same happened to me when i trained abs for the first time in yrs the other day,4 sets in and i was rolling around like id been shot!


----------



## Tinytom

right time for an update

On the weekend I trained with James L and once again the gloves were off for a workout of gargantuan proportions.

Well as big as you can get with two dwarves anyway.

We did the swiss ball flyes on cables like in my video and also the negative bench press machine exercise. I felt completely violated in the chest region the next day and Im sure James did too.

I must also say that he is looking FCUKING HUGE at the moment.

On saturday I travelled down to Crawley and Forest GYm to see Harold. The feedback was good and we amended the diet to drop down to 150g of carbs on low days and upped the fats to 80g. Protein stayed at 360g.

This week I have upped my cardio intensity. This is something I do gradually over the diet to improve my fitness level but also to add more work to the cardio as the body can become used to it after a while and become better at doing it while burning less calories as it finds the course of least resistance.

wieght has stayed the same all week although I was 91.4kg today which is the lowest Ive been.

I'm at my hypnosis course tomorrow so I've made up some flapjacks for the day these are basic high carb affairs.

300g Oats

Raspberries

Strawberries

30g Peanut Butter

20g Lecithin

Mixed Spice

Splenda.

Easy to make just add some water mix up and plonk in the oven for 45 minutes.

I have had great results in the past using these flapjacks to carb up with so Im returning to old roots. I dont really go in for Vitargo and Whey on refeed days as I like to EAT.

I also have my normal chicken and rice but 200g of rice over 2 meals.

My cheat meal will be a spag bol which I will have before work.

From next week I will be updating more often, I havent really felt the need for updating as often in the past few weeks because things have just plodded along but now in the final 6 weeks it will get interesting and more changes will be seen from day to day.

I also have a small announcement of my own on a business level.

Over the last few months I have been building a business plan for opening my own gym in Bristol. This wont be a small hardcore gym but more of a larger affair equipped with studio and the like.

Up until now its been a bit of a dream of mine to open my own gym and in the last few weeks I've combined forces with a good friend of mine in the industry to put the cash together for the business.

This has now been finalised in the last few days so I can now start realising my dream.

I must also say a MASSIVE thanks to Paul Booth who has given me so much help in the last few months with all the finer points of the business planning. A true gent who has put himself out for me when he was run off his feet with his own venture. HUGE nandos on the way to him when I visit in August.

More on that when I have more news myself, hopefully you can appreciate why I have not been around much to update and answer PMs etc. I now have the joyous task of the planning change of use similar to the experience of Mr Booth and Hodgson. So that will be fun especially when dieting.


----------



## hilly

congrats on the gym tom i myself would love to won a gym and maybe once i am older will get the chance.

Good look with it tom and also keep up the hard work.


----------



## maccer

Tinytom said:


> I series 2 out yet?
> 
> I need to buy NOW!!!!!!!


I got it in Bangkok a few months ago!! Not sure if it in the UK


----------



## maccer

Nice work on the gym mate - any ideas on timeframe regarding launch?


----------



## BcfcChris

Nice about opening a gym I would certainly consider joining if you did mate! It bound to be awesome! I think it is about getting it just right behind a solid place to train (high db's esc) and somewhere which looks nice when you show members around! Any ideas on locations your looking at!


----------



## Tinytom

the proposed location is by Brislington and is 8500 square foot.

Spending 80K on equipment so should be a good range of stuff:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

Good news mate. Thats nearly a good enough excuse for not posting any vids of late


----------



## Tinytom

I have had a LOOOOONG weekend.

I didnt sleep very well Friday night from having no cabrs in me and so was up at 4am working on the business plan and eating a protein pudding.

I went back to bed for an hour and then went to the gym to do cardio before heading off to Swindon for my hypnosis course.

When I got back I didnt feel like training as I was tired so I had some more food instead and then went to work until 3am so didnt sleep until 4am.

Then I was up at 8 to go to hypnosis again and got back at 5pm. So Im totally knackered.

One good thing is that I carbed up massively yeasterday and was looking a bit watery today but after dropping my carbs back down again I look very full and tight so I am happy with that. I should drop some more weight next week I think as I am changing my training around to incorporate more giant set type training. I had very good results last year doing this so I will return to what I know.

Add into that sorting out the gym premises and finalising my hypnosis coursework which has to be finally submitted for marking and accreditation in 2 weeks and you have the makings of a busy week.

At least I wont have time to think of how bloody starving I am lol.

Pics and Vids will be taken tomorrow. I did upload some to Umuscle Friday night but cant find them now so maybe they didnt upload right


----------



## Tatyana

Congratulations on your gym Tom

So cool you are doing all of those interesting courses


----------



## amjad.khan

Congratulations on the gym mate :beer: hope it all go to plan, BTW just saw a clip on umuscle looking great fella, keep it up not long to go :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Hey Tom,

Big thanks for the battering I received when we trained, it felt gooooood and the pump lasted for hours!

You know my thoughts on your physique mate so I wont cover old ground. You looked mint for 7 weeks out. Remember too that the shoulder injury will not stop you from achieving your goals this year. I really think the time off has done not only your body but your mind good too.

Both Nic and I commented on how much more seriously you are taking things, not only with your prep but also with your business plans. As I know, behind every good man lies an equally, if not better, women and it sounds like that box is ticked too now.

We both wish you all the luck and success in the world. I know it WILL succeed!

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Big thanks for the battering I received when we trained, it felt gooooood and the pump lasted for hours!
> 
> You know my thoughts on your physique mate so I wont cover old ground. You looked mint for 7 weeks out. Remember too that the shoulder injury will not stop you from achieving your goals this year. I really think the time off has done not only your body but your mind good too.
> 
> Both Nic and I commented on how much more seriously you are taking things, not only with your prep but also with your business plans. As I know, behind every good man lies an equally, if not better, women and it sounds like that box is ticked too now.
> 
> We both wish you all the luck and success in the world. I know it WILL succeed!
> 
> J


Thanks for the kind words mate. Yes definately a good woman behind me now just a shame you and Nic couldnt meet her but you will before the show I bet.

I think this year the Hypnosis and NLP course I've done has really helped focus my mind, gives you a whole different way of approaching life when you flip things around. Also get things into perspective a bit.

Yeah training was great both me and simon were dead after lol.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Thanks for the kind words mate. Yes definately a good woman behind me now just a shame you and Nic couldnt meet her but you will before the show I bet.
> 
> I think this year the Hypnosis and NLP course I've done has really helped focus my mind, gives you a whole different way of approaching life when you flip things around. Also get things into perspective a bit.
> 
> Yeah training was great both me and simon were dead after lol.


I'm sure we will meet her before the show considering I'll be putting you up the night before!! :thumb:

See you soon mate. Let me know when you are next down to see H and I'll pop down to see you.

J


----------



## Guest

Hello Tom, great log been following closely.

Got a quick Q for you, the hypo you do interests me greatly is there any books on cd or books that you would recommend.

I have always been interested in this kind of thing and study quite a bit of pyschology at uni.

Great vids btw gave the cable flys on the exercise ball thing ago 20 rep sets and they really did hurt badly:thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

Hi Con

I've been reading a few books that help with the course.

Sports hypnosis

NLP in 21 days

CBT for dummies

Will all help give you the basics. Theres a few NLP workbooks which are quite good as well but havent really got into them yet. If theres anything specific you need help with just let me know I am sure I can tailor something for you and set you on the way.

Im finishing up the coursework this week, its in 2 parts the first I have just submitted and ended up at 40 pages with references and the second part I still have 4 case studies to complete for submission in 3 weeks then Im qualified.

Because of this and the work on the gym I havent been able to get online as much as Id like so I havent had chance to update the log here like I wanted to.

However I trained with Clarkey last night who is looking MUCH bigger and better than last year and is well on target for a good showing in Dorchester, we took a vid of how we are looking so I'll upload later.

Diet wise this week I have done the following on low days

6am - effy, Extreme Lean R, Extreme Glutamine complex, 2iu GH

6.30 - Cardio

8am - 80g oats, 30g Peanut butter, 10g Lecithin, 48g Extreme Protein

11am - 50g Brown Basmati Rice, 300g Chicken, 5ml Udos

1pm - 48g Protein, 20g Almonds

3pm - Same as 11am

4.30 - Same as 6am but I add 3 Krevolution caps

5.15 - Train

6.00 - 5g Glutamine, 3 Krevolution caps, 40 minutes stepper

6.45 - 48g Extreme Whey

9pm - 9 egg whites, 1 yolk, 20g Almonds

11pm - Protein pudding (25g protein)

On medium day I just up the rice to 100g per serving and repeat my 8am meal at 6pm. I also have some wholemeal toast with organic jam with my 9pm meal. Takes up to about 400g carbs.

This is working well and I am startying to see how long it takes for my body to absorb and tighten up after carbs so this will affect how my carbing up goes.

Gear wise it may be said that Tren Hex and Anavar might be used at this stage by another person who is not me. This may be on top of the 500mg Test per week.


----------



## Guest

tom, its pleasing to read that a top competitor may or may not only be on the quite low doses of gear.


----------



## Tinytom

Yes mate.

I'm just theorising on the possible usage that someone else might incorporate into their prep following this type of diet as large amounts of gear, in theory, are not necessary for effective physique prep.


----------



## 3752

Tom do you find having a coach this time round has helped you more than usual?

looked lean yesterday mate although as grumpy as normal 

Pompey man you will find a lot of the high level amateurs use very little gear when you compare it to those improving their physiques for the Saturday night hokey Kokey


----------



## Tinytom

Paul - Yes its good to have someone else to discuss it all with. Part of what I've found in the past is that by structuring the diet myself I can get mentally tired as I have to think about all the macros etc.

Harold basically tells me the totals and I work it into the diet. If I feel that I need more protein like I do at the moment because of the late nights I discuss it with him and add it in.

I think the real benefit will be seen when it comes down to the last few weeks and I need to be TOLD what to do so it removes that decision from my mental prep.

We are also going to do the last week prep a bit different to previous years that I have done.


----------



## 3752

exactly what i get from working with Harold mate....

don't want to be the one to say TOLD YOU SO but


----------



## clarkey

You can def see a difference this year Tom with you having a coach in Harold and having him structure your diet for you, this reflects in how much tighter and bigger you are this time round with 5 weeks to go.

Thanks for the session yesterday missed my train at Birmingham and eventually got home at 1:30am lol....was getting weird looks sitting at the station making up protein puddings out my lunch box :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Tom and Paul - I completely understand, even some of the lower tier UK amateurs are doing ridiculous amounts of gear.... maybe it makes up for a lack of effort elsewhere..... it's just good to know that it is possible to build a great physique with only a little help.

in all honesty i don't believe i will ever have the size/shape of a top level amateur, regardless of how much gear i take/took, so there is no point risking health


----------



## 3752

PompyMan said:


> maybe it makes up for a lack of effort elsewhere.....


no maybe about it mate....



PompyMan said:


> in all honesty i don't believe i will ever have the size/shape of a top level amateur, regardless of how much gear i take/took, so there is no point risking health


why not mate i was 8st when i started training 20yrs ago and that was without the information that is around these days.....if you believe you can do it then you will do it all it takes is a little determination and focus.


----------



## Guest

paul i appreciate the inspiration....

if you want to have a look at pics and tell me where i'm going wrong that would be most humbly appreciated.  (see the link at signature)

if i ever DO look like some of todays top amateurs (nabba and ukbff) then I will be a happy man


----------



## Tinytom

This week I have begun a very low carb cycling routine. After assessing my condition and how fast I am coming in I spoke with harold and we decided that it was time to go lower on training days to get the last bits off.

Im quite pleased with my back condition and that its coming in a lot better this year but I want to be much better than I've ever been which will require some harder dieting in the last few weeks.

I could have gone along the route of keeping things the same as the British is another 12 weeks away so keeping things as they were would mean that I would be right on the money for then, however I want to present a 95% physique at the Gravesend not an 85% which would be the case if I just kept things the same.

So this week my low days look like this

6am - LeanR, effy, GH, Glutamine, Coffee

6.30 - Cardio

8.00 - 80g Oats, 30g Peanut butter, 10g Lecithin, 48g Extreme Protein

11.00 - 300g Chicken, brocolli, Olive Oil, EPA

1.00 - 48g Extreme Protein, 20g Almonds

3.00 - Same as 11

4.45 - Same as 6am but also Kre alkalyn

5.30 - Train

6.30 - Cardio, Glutamine, Kre Alkalyn

7.30 - 48g Whey, 5g EPA

9.30 - 9 egg whites, 1 yolk, 20g Almonds

11.00 - Protein pudding

Works out at 68g carbs but I've increased my fats up to 90g and protein to 370

MOnday and Tuesday were very tiring indeed but already I can see a difference in terms of conditioning. I respond very well to low carbs and high fats and this is better for me mentally than having a few handfuls of rice with each chicken meal as I was getting very tired. This method seems to keep me more alert and awake although I am very lethargic and it takes a massive effort to get up off my chair lol.

Gravesend is 4 weeks on Sunday so only 3 weeks of real dieting left before the last week prep. I was 94kg at the start of the week probbaly due to a combination of the cheat meals on the weekend and also the addition of a few bits of anabolics. This is normal and once the last bits start to come off there should be a significant drop in weight.

I am also going to start training on a sunday again. I have resisted the urge to do so in the last 8 weeks because I wanted a rest day and to be able to save up this addition until the last few weeks to give an added push of 1000 or so calories.

I will still not be training on Wednesday evenings as I need to have one day in the week to attend to my hypnosis and business work, I am just about to complete my hypnosis course and the final weekend is actually a week before the Gravesend so that ties in nicely as once that is done and I am qualified I can focus on the British and my Gym which reduces my strain mentally as the hypnosis course requires a lot of mental input because of the theories and practical applications.

Video below of last thursday

Video


----------



## BcfcChris

Looking great mate! Anymore develoments on the planned opening of the gym?


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks mate

We have put an offer in on the premises and are waiting for a repsonse.

Hands are tied on prgress until then really, everything is ready to go once the lease is agreed


----------



## BabyYoYo

Tinytom said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> We have put an offer in on the premises and are waiting for a repsonse.
> 
> Hands are tied on prgress until then really, everything is ready to go once the lease is agreed


Maybe your gym is where the UK-M party should be held!!!!

Hahahah that would be funny x


----------



## 3752

i saw Tom on sunday when me and my son popped over whilst my daughter was at her dance comp, i can say honestly that Tom looks very good he looks much tighter and fully than prevouise years.


----------



## greg fear

good work tom,

are you still having medium day carbs now or keeping them low until your cheat day

if you are having a medium day how many carbs do u aim for now thanks for the advice


----------



## Tinytom

I still have my medium days Greg, I had one yesterday and took in just below 400g of carbs.

I drop my fats right down on those days though as a compensation as I want to get some degree of glycogen replenishment for th enext two days so that my leptin and thyroid levels can kick up again for an increased fat burning surge on Thursday and Friday.

Today's workout will be astomring one due to the increased carbs and so I will burn more calories. I will also go for about an hour on cardio because of the increased energy.

This is better in my view than doing a 5 day straight low as by today I would be almost wiped out and my workouts would be crap.

The bigger the yoyo in my carbs the better the result I see so today I am back down to 68g of carbs and 400 protein and 90 fats.

Next week will see a change in the prep as I will add clen back in for the 4 weeks up to the Gravesend and probably increase T3 so as to really dial it in for the show. Im currently on 37.5mcg of T3 a day so increasing it will have a profound effect along with the clen.

Of course when I say 'I' I really mean someone who looks like me but is not me cos drugs are bad. I find it easier to speak in the term 'I' so I dont have to say 'someone might' 

Im still 92kg but visibly leaner so I hope some of this excess weight drops off in a few weeks lol.

Paul - We chatted on SUnday so no need to reiterate my thoughts here. :beer:


----------



## Tinytom

One minor change I've made is that I now use Avocado oil in my omlette in the evening.

Better lipid profile than olive oil IMO for what I want at the moment. Also can be heated to high heat without changing to trans fats.


----------



## Tinytom

BabyYoYo said:


> Maybe your gym is where the UK-M party should be held!!!!
> 
> Hahahah that would be funny x


Actually I am up for that if the gym is open when the meet happens.


----------



## greg fear

Tinytom said:


> I still have my medium days Greg, I had one yesterday and took in just below 400g of carbs.
> 
> I drop my fats right down on those days though as a compensation as I want to get some degree of glycogen replenishment for th enext two days so that my leptin and thyroid levels can kick up again for an increased fat burning surge on Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Today's workout will be astomring one due to the increased carbs and so I will burn more calories. I will also go for about an hour on cardio because of the increased energy.
> 
> This is better in my view than doing a 5 day straight low as by today I would be almost wiped out and my workouts would be crap.
> 
> The bigger the yoyo in my carbs the better the result I see so today I am back down to 68g of carbs and 400 protein and 90 fats.
> 
> Next week will see a change in the prep as I will add clen back in for the 4 weeks up to the Gravesend and probably increase T3 so as to really dial it in for the show. Im currently on 37.5mcg of T3 a day so increasing it will have a profound effect along with the clen.
> 
> Of course when I say 'I' I really mean someone who looks like me but is not me cos drugs are bad. I find it easier to speak in the term 'I' so I dont have to say 'someone might'
> 
> Im still 92kg but visibly leaner so I hope some of this excess weight drops off in a few weeks lol.
> 
> Paul - We chatted on SUnday so no need to reiterate my thoughts here. :beer:


thanks for the advice mate as i was thinking of not having a medium day and just go 6days low carb but i think i will continue with the medium day and just drop fats on this day.

do you think this is the best approach for me as i have alot of work to do or should i go 6days low carb before my high carb day thanks again :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

If you are going to have a medium day you have to have significantly low days to create that yo yo effect IMO.

No good having 300 on low and 400 high for example.

Low days must be at least half of your medium days.

Also I make sure I train on my low days to create a larger bracket of calorie expenditure, I find this shocking of the body in terms of level of work and associated carb intake tends to force more fat to be used as fuel. Normally I see my biggest drops in terms of conditioning abouyt 2 days after a high carb day so tuesday is normally the day I look the leanest but I look fuller on Monday so I know that it takes about a day for my body to settle down after carbing up.

If you are 8 weeks out you still have time to try it for 2 weeks, but adjust your macros accordingly, I think my low days are 2700 calories and my medium are 3300 roughly. when you think that I burn 400 + 500 from cardio and average 1920 from just living (80 cals/hour) then you've got the calories from a weights workout that creates a massive deficit on low days so the body must go to either fat or protein for energy. As long as you've kept your protein high and fats high you shouldnt see any muscle loss.

Many people drop their fats too low and so the body is reluctant to use fats for energy which is why it goes down the muscle wastage route.

Thats just my theory anyway, but it seems to work.


----------



## greg fear

Tinytom said:


> If you are going to have a medium day you have to have significantly low days to create that yo yo effect IMO.
> 
> No good having 300 on low and 400 high for example.
> 
> Low days must be at least half of your medium days.
> 
> Also I make sure I train on my low days to create a larger bracket of calorie expenditure, I find this shocking of the body in terms of level of work and associated carb intake tends to force more fat to be used as fuel. Normally I see my biggest drops in terms of conditioning abouyt 2 days after a high carb day so tuesday is normally the day I look the leanest but I look fuller on Monday so I know that it takes about a day for my body to settle down after carbing up.
> 
> If you are 8 weeks out you still have time to try it for 2 weeks, but adjust your macros accordingly, I think my low days are 2700 calories and my medium are 3300 roughly. when you think that I burn 400 + 500 from cardio and average 1920 from just living (80 cals/hour) then you've got the calories from a weights workout that creates a massive deficit on low days so the body must go to either fat or protein for energy. As long as you've kept your protein high and fats high you shouldnt see any muscle loss.
> 
> Many people drop their fats too low and so the body is reluctant to use fats for energy which is why it goes down the muscle wastage route.
> 
> Thats just my theory anyway, but it seems to work.


thanks for clearing that up for me tom :thumb:

i have been having 150g carbs low days and 250 on medium

i just think the head games are starting and im panacing abit

im going to drop my carbs to 100 on low days

and 200 on medium and see how i go with that thanks again

greg


----------



## willsey4

Loving this thread Tom, I have learnt a lot from it from your precise diet listings.

Ive never been to this show before so looking forward to this one.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Tinytom said:


> Actually I am up for that if the gym is open when the meet happens.


Coooooool I'll be driving by then too! Yipppeeeee! I could trundle up in Mr Tickle!

Great thread too Tom, it's really good to have an insight of what you do and how you do when prepping for a show...

xx


----------



## gunit

i get to see Tom every night in the gym and i can honestly say that he is where he needs to be and ready to do damage!!Or in are lingo bud take um all down to CHINATOWN!!!!!!


----------



## bigsteve1974

greg fear said:


> thanks for clearing that up for me tom :thumb:
> 
> i have been having 150g carbs low days and 250 on medium
> 
> i just think the head games are starting and im panacing abit
> 
> im going to drop my carbs to 100 on low days
> 
> and 200 on medium and see how i go with that thanks again
> 
> greg


Greg i woud without doubt drop down to 200/100... you should see a difference then.. remember low days higher fats med days low fats...

im doing a 400/200.. but im weighing 19stone....!

Steve


----------



## Captain Hero

Tinytom said:


> One minor change I've made is that I now use Avocado oil in my omlette in the evening.
> 
> Better lipid profile than olive oil IMO for what I want at the moment. Also can be heated to high heat without changing to trans fats.


Nice tip Mr Blackman  where can it be purchased?


----------



## Tinytom

Cap you can get it from most supermarkets. I get mine from sainsburys it costs about £3 for a 300ml bottle


----------



## clarkey

Hey Tom how you finding the drop in carbs? My first day today and to be honest felt really good but that may be because of the medium day yesterday. One difference I did notice today was how hot I have been all day even in an air conditioned office, not sure if this is linked to the change carbs?


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah John I've been the same, really hot but even with the heatwave we've had down here its still more than normal.

I've taken to adding a bit of pepper sauce and avocado oil to my broccoli as it makes the taste so much better.

93kg today and much better conditioning but I cant believe that Im not dropping weight. A few guys have commented that Im looking much bigger but I dont know if thats due to the diet taking off the edges or I am actually bigger lol.

Anyway its better than you look smaller lol


----------



## clarkey

LOL im only wearing black from now on so noone can see my sweat marks 

Funny you should say that about the weight thing, Ive def come in tighter but weight up 2lbs!! must be something in those SPECIAL protein puddings :tongue:


----------



## oaklad

was lookin through old flex mags the other day and saw a pic of you when u won the under 80's class cant remember what year i think 2005.so some mighty big gains since then


----------



## greg fear

tom what does your rmedium carb day look like

diet wise if you dont mind me asking thanks mate


----------



## jjb1

Tinytom said:


> Yeah John I've been the same, really hot but even with the heatwave we've had down here its still more than normal.
> 
> I've taken to adding a bit of pepper sauce and avocado oil to my broccoli as it makes the taste so much better.
> 
> 93kg today and much better conditioning but I cant believe that Im not dropping weight. *A few guys have commented that Im looking much bigger but I dont know if thats due to the diet taking off the edges or I am actually bigger lol.*
> 
> Anyway its better than you look smaller lol


no its because you actually are bigger, i was shocked with the improvements when seeing you train on sunday

not only bigger but more symetry and balance


----------



## tkd

Tinytom said:


> One minor change I've made is that I now use Avocado oil in my omlette in the evening.
> 
> Better lipid profile than olive oil IMO for what I want at the moment.  Also can be heated to high heat without changing to trans fats.


Heating doesn't change any oil into trans fats.

However heating certain oils that have a higher polyunsaturated fat content is a lot less stable in high temperatures and can become rancid very quick, causing oxidation etc in the body.

Avocado oil IMO has no advantage over olive oil.


----------



## Tinytom

tkd said:


> Heating doesn't change any oil into trans fats.
> 
> *However heating certain oils that have a higher polyunsaturated fat content is a lot less stable in high temperatures and can become rancid very quick, causing oxidation etc in the body.*
> 
> Avocado oil IMO has no advantage over olive oil.


Ok that then.

There are lots of advantages to avocado oil. Im not saying that its better than olive oil. Just like the variance.


----------



## BcfcChris

Tom how is the training going? You feeling you are where you want to be at the moment in terms of conditioning?


----------



## Tinytom

HI chris

Its hard to say really because Im so depleted, Im definately more conditioned than 4 weeks out from the British last year but because my expectation is so much higher of myself this year and I am about 5 kilos heavier its not the same comparison.

What I cant seem to understand is that Im more conditioned and actually did a zero carb on Sunday followed by a 70g yesterday and ended up heavier at 94kg last night!!!

Maybe I'll cut my leg off to make the weight. There's still some to come off from my back and glutes so I am sure that I'll make the weight but its a bit of a head doer TBH 

I'll take some photos tonight if I dont collapse from exhaustion.

Greg - my medium days are 300g protein 400g carbs 50g fats


----------



## 3752

tkd said:


> Heating doesn't change any oil into trans fats.
> 
> However heating certain oils that have a higher polyunsaturated fat content is a lot less stable in high temperatures and can become rancid very quick, causing oxidation etc in the body.
> 
> Avocado oil IMO has no advantage over olive oil.


yea but doesn't heating oil such as olive oil damage the oil this then gives you less benefit? over an oil that can be heated


----------



## Tall

Pscarb said:


> yea but doesn't heating oil such as olive oil damage the oil this then gives you less benefit? over an oil that can be heated


Nope. Heating Olive Oil is fine. Frying with it or baking with it. All fine.

What's bad is the constant reheating and cooling found in things like commercial chippy fryers.


----------



## supercell

TH&S said:


> Nope. Heating Olive Oil is fine. Frying with it or baking with it. All fine.
> 
> What's bad is the constant reheating and cooling found in things like commercial chippy fryers.


I always fry in olive oil off season and when dieting.

Even better excuse to have chips now!!! :thumb:

Dieting just gets better and better with all this shared knowledge.

Thanks TH&S

J


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> HI chris
> 
> Its hard to say really because Im so depleted, Im definately more conditioned than 4 weeks out from the British last year but because my expectation is so much higher of myself this year and I am about 5 kilos heavier its not the same comparison.
> 
> What I cant seem to understand is that Im more conditioned and actually did a zero carb on Sunday followed by a 70g yesterday and ended up heavier at 94kg last night!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll cut my leg off to make the weight. There's still some to come off from my back and glutes so I am sure that I'll make the weight but its a bit of a head doer TBH
> 
> I'll take some photos tonight if I dont collapse from exhaustion.
> 
> Greg - my medium days are 300g protein 400g carbs 50g fats


You'll be suprised how much water things like GH hold in the body mate. I am dieting without it this year and the first 10 days of the diet I lost 14lbs due to stopping it.

Sitting at 88kg 12 weeks out now, will decide if its the middleweights or not for me in a few weeks from now. One thing I will say is that I look very different without it, feel great, my waist has come down by over 2" and my BP has returned to normal!!! :thumb:

Only just over 3 weeks now for you mate and looking forward to catching up and seeing you hoist the sword aloft!!! 

J


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah James its just a bloody head doer, I realised that I've been dieting for 9 weeks and lost 2kg overall lol.

I dont think you'll ever be in the middleweights mate you are just too bloody big and freaksihly huge. Unless you chop an arm off or something.

But hey if Shaun's got you running scared I'll take up the mantle  

Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks mate, although Nic might regret having 2 dieting dwarfs in the house at once, she might take Sara away for a day to escape from us LMAO.


----------



## clarkey

Tom you might of only last 2kg but you have maintained all the new muscle you put on in your mini off season (you freak in only jealous) and your condition is very good as other people such as P Scarb have said...As James said I do think GH holds alot of water in the body. 3 weeks to go mate should see you bang on the money. :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

Nic is preparing herself for the weekend from hell!!! I'm looking forward to it. I'll be relaxed but I expect you may be a little tense after I have hidden your tan and trunks!!

As for running scared, it would be unlikely for me to hit the middleweights if I was being honest but it is a possibility. I will compete at whatever weight I look best at and Neil will be the judge of that. My reckoning is around 82-84kgs, I WILL be lighter this year as there was another 5-7lbs to come off last year plus this year there's no GH going in.

But as we all know this sport is about illusion. It may suprise you that Flex was around 83-84kgs last year when he took the overall and he looked way bigger than guys 14lbs heavier!!

Weight is irrelavant, the leaner, tighter and drier we are the bigger we look.

J


----------



## thestudbeast

greg fear said:


> tom what does your rmedium carb day look like
> 
> diet wise if you dont mind me asking thanks mate





supercell said:


> You'll be suprised how much water things like GH hold in the body mate. I am dieting without it this year and the first 10 days of the diet I lost 14lbs due to stopping it.
> 
> Sitting at 88kg 12 weeks out now, will decide if its the middleweights or not for me in a few weeks from now. One thing I will say is that I look very different without it, feel great, my waist has come down by over 2" and my BP has returned to normal!!! :thumb:
> 
> Only just over 3 weeks now for you mate and looking forward to catching up and seeing you hoist the sword aloft!!!
> 
> J


But Toms a natty he only uses mega mass fx from bodybuilding spam house


----------



## ABOBO

Cool. Goodluck with the Gravesend show.. Im sure you will do well. I will be there to watch.


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Nic is preparing herself for the weekend from hell!!! I'm looking forward to it. I'll be relaxed but I expect you may be a little tense after I have hidden your tan and trunks!!
> 
> As for running scared, it would be unlikely for me to hit the middleweights if I was being honest but it is a possibility. I will compete at whatever weight I look best at and Neil will be the judge of that. My reckoning is around 82-84kgs, I WILL be lighter this year as there was another 5-7lbs to come off last year plus this year there's no GH going in.
> 
> But as we all know this sport is about illusion. It may suprise you that Flex was around 83-84kgs last year when he took the overall and he looked way bigger than guys 14lbs heavier!!
> 
> Weight is irrelavant, the leaner, tighter and drier we are the bigger we look.
> 
> J


I know what you mean mate, size is an illusion on stage. You know I was only joking about the shaun thing yes? Please dont hide my trunks


----------



## Tinytom

thestudbeast said:


> But Toms a natty he only uses mega mass fx from bodybuilding spam house


Yes because it increases my free spam by 400%

MOSN is £10 more expensive to buy from though so dont buy it from there

LMAO


----------



## 3752

TH&S said:


> Nope. Heating Olive Oil is fine. Frying with it or baking with it. All fine.
> 
> What's bad is the constant reheating and cooling found in things like commercial chippy fryers.


cheers mate i knew you could do it but aften wondered about the effects it had on the oil....i can stop dry frying now and adding it afterwards


----------



## BcfcChris

Tom get these pictures up dude!


----------



## BabyYoYo

BcfcChris said:


> Tom get these pictures up dude!


Yeah bump for pictures!

K x


----------



## ParaManiac

Pscarb said:


> yea but doesn't heating oil such as olive oil damage the oil this then gives you less benefit? over an oil that can be heated


Heating oil is fine,upto its "smoke point"

At this stage the oil becomes damaged and begins to give off toxins.

Some good articles below (taken from whfoods.org)

*How to Cook With Fat and Oil*

Cooking at high temperature can damage oils and convert them into toxins. It exposes the oil to oxygen, light, and heat at the same time, all which modify the structure of the oil and make it toxic. When foods turn brown, they have been burned and the nutrients destroyed. Proteins turn into acrolein, a toxin. Starches and sugars molecules are destroyed.

If you must cook with oil, the more omega 3 fatty acids in the oil, the less suitable it is for cooking. The oils that are higher in saturated or monounsaturated fats are the most stable when heated. If you must fry, only use these, in this order of preference:


ghee (clarified butter; the fat has been removed so it won't spoil)

butter

tropical fats (e.g. palm kernal oil, coconut oil, cocoa butter, palm oil)

high oleic (not regular) sunflower oil

high oleic (not regular) safflower oil

peanut oil

sesame oil

olive oil


These contain a higher proportion of saturated fat and are not as easily damaged by heat. If used sparingly, fried butter and tropical fats cause fewer health problems than fried oils, but they do not contain EFAs and are therefore nutritionally deficient. The body can only burn them as fuel, or store them as body fat. Olive oil is acceptable for low temperature frying.

The best way to cook with olive oil is to start by adding 1/4 cup of water to the pan. Cook the food for a while, and then add the olive oil. The water will keep the oil below 212° F, a non-destructive temperature. It is not a good idea to pour the oil into the pan first and heat it; during this time, the oil is being destroyed.

Even the most sensitive EFA rich oils can be used in boiled grains and steamed vegetables, because the temperature does not exceed the temperature of boiling water, 212° F.

You can bake bread with oils because the temperature does not rise much above boiling (maybe 240° F), and it is protected from light and air. It is actually steamed, but the crust is browned (meaning burned).

Instead of using butter, consider dipping your bread in fresh unrefined oil such as olive, flax, hemp, or other oil. This habit, common in the Mediterranean area, does away with the need for hydrogenation to make spreads. Or, use a squeeze bottle and pour the oil onto the bread. It is just like melted butter.

Never consume any deep fried foods; they are all soaked with toxic oil.

If the oil ever smokes, discard it; it is damaged.

*Oils and their Smoke Point*

Is it OK to cook with extra-virgin olive oil?

One of the main things to consider when evaluating whether it is OK to heat extra-virgin olive oil (or any other oil for that matter) is the smoke point of the oil. The smoke point is the temperature at which visible gaseous vapor from the heating of oil becomes evident. It is traditionally used as a marker for when decomposition of oil begins to take place. Since decomposition incurs chemical changes that may not only result in reduced flavor and nutritional value but also the generation of harmful cancer causing compounds (oxygen radicals) that are harmful to your health, it is important to not heat oil past its smoke point. Inhaling the vapors can also be damaging. Oils and their smoke point

The smoke point is a natural property of unrefined oils, reflecting their chemical composition. When oil is refined, the process increases the oil's smoke point; in fact, raising the smoke point is one of the reasons why the refining process is used.

Examples of smoke point temps

Oil type - Canola oil, unrefined225°FCanola oil, semirefined350°FCanola oil, refined400°Safflower oil, unrefined225°FSafflower oil, semirefined320°FSafflower oil, refined 450°FSoy oil, unrefined320°FSoy oil, semirefined350°FSoy oil, refined450°FSunflower oil, unrefined225°Sunflower oil, semirefined450°Sunflower oil, refined high-oleic 450°

Olive oil and its smoke point

Before I discuss the specifics of the smoke point of olive oil, I want to clarify some terms used to define olive oils since these terms are often a source of confusion for many people:


Extra-virgin: derived from the first pressing of the olives (has the most delicate flavor).

Fine virgin: created from the second pressing of the olives.

Refined oil: unlike extra-virgin and fine virgin olive oils, which only use mechanical means to press the oil, refined oil is created by using chemicals to extract the oil from the olives.

Pure oil: a bit of a misnomer, it indicates oil that is a blend of refined and virgin olive oils.


The information on olive oil smoke points is, unfortunately, not very clear or consistent since different companies list different smoke points for their olive oil products; this variability most likely reflects differences in degree of processing. Generally, the "smoke point of olive oil" ranges from 220-437°F. Most commercial producers list their pure olive smoke points in the range of 425-450°F while "light" olive oil products (which have undergone more processing) are listed at 468°F. Manufacturers of extra virgin oil list their smoke points in a range that starts "just under 200°F" and that extends all the way up to 406°F. Again, the variability here is great, and most likely reflects differences in the degree of processing. Practical tips

In principle, organic, unrefined, cold-pressed extra virgin olive oil should have the lowest smoke point of all forms of olive oil since this form of the oil is the least refined, most nutrient dense and contains the largest concentration of fragile nutritive components. Based upon this, I cannot imagine exposing this type of olive oil to high heat, anymore than I can imagine exposing fresh organic flax oil or evening primrose oil. For a natural, very high-quality extra virgin olive oil, I believe the 200-250°F range reflects the most likely upper limit for heating without excessive damage. In other words, this would allow the use of extra virgin olive oil for making sauces, but not for 350°F baking or higher temperature cooking. It is best to add it to your dishes after they have been cooked to enjoy the wonderful flavor and nutritional value of olive oil.


----------



## 3752

got you mate thanks, so i was correct in a way that their is some damage to the oil...


----------



## willsey4

Sorry to semi hi-jack this but couldnt find out any info anywhere else.

How can I get tickets for the Gravesend Classic? Is there somewhere that has all the info? Price, times, location and number etc?


----------



## Tinytom

some pics from this week.

I saw Harold on Saturday and he was pleased with how things are going.


----------



## DB

nice tom.. back is much leaner than last year.. nice xmas tree coming there also!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Nice bum tom!

Hahaha oooops sorry did I just write that?

Looking good sweetie xx


----------



## Tinytom

BabyYoYo said:


> Nice bum tom!
> 
> Hahaha oooops sorry did I just write that?
> 
> Looking good sweetie xx


LOL Sara says that.

I say 'Do you think I've improved this week?'

and she says

'Yes your bum looks nicer'

Great input from Mrs TT there, at least if I dont win I'll have the bitches in tow afterwards for a bum appreciation session.


----------



## Guest

looking good tom keep it up a true inspiration


----------



## BabyYoYo

Tinytom said:


> LOL Sara says that.
> 
> I say 'Do you think I've improved this week?'
> 
> and she says
> 
> 'Yes your bum looks nicer'
> 
> Great input from Mrs TT there, at least if I dont win I'll have the bitches in tow afterwards for a *bum appreciation session.*


TH&S will surely be there for that one then!

LOL

Mrs TT??? :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom

Mrs TT is the generic term I use for my GF

Saves me forgetting their name or writing the wrong one.

Kind of like 'ma bitch' or 'ma ho' but nicer.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Tinytom said:


> Mrs TT is the generic term I use for my GF
> 
> Saves me forgetting their name or writing the wrong one.
> 
> Kind of like 'ma bitch' or 'ma ho' but nicer.


Fair enough!!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## martzee

nice to see you on saturday mate,much improved from last yr i think all the best!


----------



## pgr13

Hi Tom.

I will be doing Grevesend show too. Could you post promoter mobile or any contact?


----------



## gym rat

coming in nicely bigman, back has got very tight


----------



## supercell

Coming in nicely mate.

Remember the Gravesend is just your passport to the British. You WILL qualify and then you have another 8 weeks to chip away at that back.

My reckoning is a lb a week till the British will see you shredded and when that back comes right through, its game over.

Glutes are coming in nicely as are the hamstrings.

You are in a very good place for Gravesend and a very very nice place for hitting your peak at the British.

See you a week on friday mate...Keep pushing.

J


----------



## notorious1990

looking very very good there tom.. i have been following this thread closely and i wish you all the best for your show


----------



## DB

pgr13 said:


> Hi Tom.
> 
> I will be doing Grevesend show too. Could you post promoter mobile or any contact?


Dude, did u win the hercules Jrns?

Tom, good chatting to u this evening matey! u sound alot more positive this time round for sure!

see u in just under 2 weeks mate! :beer:


----------



## pgr13

DB --> nop it wasnt me. im afraid that im too old to do Jnrs lol


----------



## greg fear

looking good tom keep it up not long left now all the best mate


----------



## Tinytom

Heres a pic I took last night at home.

Not great quality but the back is definately coming in now.

I havent changed my diet at all just upped the cardio intensity and sacked off the DVD player in favour of some mental focussing techniques that pushes me harder.

I havent got a lot of time at the moment as my witch of a boss is in most days so posting on here is difficult and when I get home at 830pm at night I am so tired I just collapse on the sofa.


----------



## BabyYoYo

You look great tom!

Can't see your bum this time though!

(Bum)p for bum pictures! LOL

xxx


----------



## Guest

looking good tom really coming in now... depending on my lovelife i may or may not be there at the gravesend so i may or may not be cheering for you mate.... and i'm quite a loudmouth lol


----------



## hilly

looking awesome mate coming in very nicely


----------



## pgr13

cu at the show Tom. im guessing u will steal the show!

i will be doin u70kg category there.


----------



## Mad7

Tom

Just to say good luck in the show, sunning myself in Lanzarete at the mo but will see you when I get back for some focused training techniques.

Good luck once again.

Cheers

dave


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Where is Lanzarete?


----------



## BcfcChris

Really good luck mate!

Chris


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck, mukka!


----------



## miles2345

good luck today, hope all goes to plan!


----------



## Kezz

good luck tom


----------



## Steedee

Good luck dood.

Knock em dead!!


----------



## bigsteve1974

good luck mate...

steve


----------



## justdiscovering

best of luck matey.knock em bandy. :thumb:


----------



## greg fear

good luck tom


----------



## supercell

Thought I would sneak upstairs whilst Tom cooks his food for today!

Tom arrived at my place last night at around 7.30pm and after settling down to a dinner of turkey and banana we had a chat and I took a look at him.

Tom was big and full and a little watery, which you would expect and is exactly what you would want 24 hours before a show.

Obviously I didn't want Tom to feel left out so I partook in a steak and 2 fried eggs with him last night and then hit the sack.

This morning we got up early and headed down to the gym to see what the morning had brought and also gave me a chance to do my cardio.

Tom was still big and full but also drying out very nicely. Another 8 hours and he should be ready to rock.

It was also a pleasure to Meet Tom's partner Sara and her beautiful 6 year old daughter, Ellie.

We will be heading out after the show for a bit of a feed and then tomorrow Tom is heading up to Skyline gym to see Kim before going home.

I would also like to add my very best wishes and luck for the show today but in my eyes he really doesn't need it.....Go get em big man and most of all enjoy all the attention you be getting on stage and after, once people have seen the package you have brought to the stage this year.

J


----------



## hilly

Good luck mate


----------



## shakey

Good Luck mate:thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485

awsome thread mate really inspired me to compete

All the best for your show


----------



## fats

Just want to add my best wishes and good luck for today.


----------



## 3752

i have seen some pics of tom over the last 24hrs including ones this morning and i have to agree with James that tom is ready to rock so go get them mate and put last year truly behind you...


----------



## Galtonator

knock em dead Tom. By the way what do you do as a day job Tom?


----------



## 3752

Tom won his class but unfortunately was just pipped to the post for the overall by the guy from the U80kg class (sorry don't know your name mate)....

Tom is slightly frustrated as he obviously wanted to win the overall but like i did this year Tom's is aiming for the British the goal here was to qualify which he did so job done.....


----------



## leveret

Well done Tom


----------



## hilly

congrats mate


----------



## amjad.khan

Congratulations Tom well done mate, I was at the show today and firstly gotta to say the pictures in this journal don't do you any justice until I saw you on stage today like James said you look lot full and big today I personally had you for overall but judges had a different story to me.

Congratualtions to James L aswell for a great guess pose looking f*cking freaky as usual

Rolled on the british should be a good one this year!!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Pscarb said:


> Tom won his class but unfortunately was just pipped to the post for the overall by the guy from the U80kg class (sorry don't know your name mate)....
> 
> Tom is slightly frustrated as he obviously wanted to win the overall but like i did this year Tom's is aiming for the British the goal here was to qualify which he did so job done.....


I was there and yes i agree just pipped to it, but as we all know were Toms sights are set this was just a stepping stone.

The winner was Lindsee something ? (appoligies mate if you read this if the spellings wrong and the fact i didn't know your surname, when it comes to names my memories ****e lol)

And Tom hope you got a good nights sleep on the air bed and enjoy todays eating, mind you, you were nodding off in the chinese lastnight :tongue:

All the best bud and see you at the Brit

Sam


----------



## jjb1

well done bro


----------



## supercell

Like Paul and Sam said this was just the 'ticket to the finals'.

Tom asked me my opinion last night so he could give feedback back to H. I pretty much echoed what H and Tom both thought.

Well done mate and good to see you all.

J


----------



## Guest

Well done Tom :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

Well done Mr Blackman! You have achieved what you set out to do.. Now it's head down for the brits!

I look forward to seeing some photos!


----------



## 3752

i am getting day-ja-vue tom


----------



## Galtonator

objective completed Tom now on to the finals


----------



## Kezz

Well done Tom :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks fro all your messages of support guys.

Like Paul said I was disappointed not to win the overall but Lyndsey was a bit more conditioned than me and so deserved it.

H and I always knew I'd only be 90% for yesterday and now I've got 8 weeks to get the last bit off.

I'm having afew days off now and back on the diet Wednesday, going to spend a few days with Sara and Ellie as they've only had 'diet Tom' since they moved down here. I've also got to plan out my strategy with Harold after I've given him the feedback from James and others that I respect that gave me their opinion.

What I feel were pluses

1. Came in bigger and harder than I've ever been

2. Dried out quite well without the use of diuretics

3. HIt the stage at 87.8kg so even with the extra that I've got to get off that still means I've got another 3 kilos at least that I can add for next year and be an U90 competitor

4. Finalyy sorted out my tan problem lol.

What I feel were areas to work on

1. I need more posing practice

2. I need more condition on the back

3. A few other minor prep details that I will discuss with Harold

Overall I was pleased with how I looked and came in 8 weeks out from the finals. It wont take long to get the last bits off and so I'm looking forward to achieving my best showing ever in October.

Also Massive thanks to James and Nic for putting up with me for 2 nights in a row. James is a really good friend to have and a credit to the sport he even did his guest spot with a really bad chest infection when most would have pulled out so thats the definition of a real athlete in my opinion.


----------



## supercell

Or just a mad tw*t Tom.

Enjoy your few well deserved days off mate.

J


----------



## Britbb

Well done tom, you got your pass to the british. Will see you there bro, take care.


----------



## clarkey

Well done mate you looked HUGE on stage yesterday so big that the lady next to me shook her head and said to her husband '' NOW THAT IS FOOKIN REDICULUS''  I just burst I laughing mate especially when you hit the rear lat spread lights out. Your plan worked mate you know what you gotta do for the final, if that was a 90% Tom Blackman I cant wait to see the 100%. Well done enjoy your food and spending time with Sara and Ellie


----------



## DB

congrats tom u looked awesome yesterday so much mass but you look ALOT more balanced than last year.. 8 weeks to loose those few kilos dude.. i cant wait to see what u bring on the 19th!

well done mate good to see u again 

Clarkey! didnt realise it was you in the baseball vest til Sam said at the end! sorry for not saying hello mate!


----------



## clarkey

DB said:


> congrats tom u looked awesome yesterday so much mass but you look ALOT more balanced than last year.. 8 weeks to loose those few kilos dude.. i cant wait to see what u bring on the 19th!
> 
> well done mate good to see u again
> 
> Clarkey! didnt realise it was you in the baseball vest til Sam said at the end! sorry for not saying hello mate!


No worries mate i'll catch you at the Britain!! I live just down the road from the venue so i'll stock up on KFC and alcohol for the after party!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ragdoll

well done Tom, You looked wicked.

x


----------



## gym rat

any pics of the big man


----------



## shakey

There is a few put up on pscarbs new forum UKMNutrition:cool:

Well Done Tom & all the best for the finals:thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

Well done Tom. Phase 1 complete and now for phase 2

Cant wait to see the 100% Tom at the British !!

Keep it up


----------



## miles2345

Congratulations Tom, the guaranteed quality of the British this year is my driving motivation to qualify and be a part of the day. Hope you do well and the next 8 weeks got o plan


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Not sure how Tom didnt win the overall but then my eye sight is ****, he looked bigger and better than anyone else I saw at that show


----------



## greg fear

well done tom


----------



## Steedee

Very well done mate!!

Looking forward to seeing you at the British.


----------



## Tinytom

some pics


----------



## ah24

Looking sh1t hot there Tom

Was there any significant difference that H has made to the prep or is it just minor things?


----------



## shakey

Looking Awesome Tom....& a little Gustavo Baddel like :thumbup1:


----------



## jjb1

looks like you wernt going to let the tan get the better of you this time then 

looking big bro


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks guys

Adam - I cant really discuss the details about the prep from Harold but Its a good job I like sweet potato. Also I DID NOT use any diuretics so I was happy with the condition that I achieved just using Turkey, Vit C and Letro. John Clarke followed a similar plan the week before and he looked awesome.

JJB - Yes I made sure that the tan would be dark enough lol. In the end it was maybe too dark but thats easily remedied.

Shakey - I was a lot harder this time around so I was very pleased with how I turned out, a few people have said it was akin to Branch Warren and Gustavo so thats a nice compliment.


----------



## Littleluke

You seem to have made some great improvements since the south coast last year regardless of you having a shoulder operation. I totally agree with the branch warren and gustavo comments.

I think you look very full and with 8 weeks to go, those last few lbs will have you looking rediculous and I think you will make up for last year.

Regarding your prep and the final stages.. Sweet potato was my carb up aswell. I think the dieuretics is what messed things up for me at my first show.. Great learning curve though!

Great stuff though mate, really inspirational! I am still yet to come to Bristol to be hypnotised!!!! I'm worried you'll make me cluck everytime I go into KFC lol


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> I think the dieuretics is what messed things up for me at my first show.. Great learning curve though!
> 
> l


agreed! its screwed me up so many times! so wont be using it at the finals!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hi Tom,

Just wanted to say well done on your result, sorry I missed saying good luck on the day.

Kate x


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> agreed! its screwed me up so many times! so wont be using it at the finals!


To use diuretics you really have to know your body and what it is capable of (or not). They can destroy a physique in hours but they can also bring you in crisp and dry if you have the right formula.

Only probably around 20% of bodybuilders actually get in the condition that allows them to work properly and of those 20% probably only 10% actually would benefit from them.

Guys that normally benefit are those that find it easy to gain mass and weight such as a mesomorphic bodytype whereas normally those with ectomorphic tendancies (Luke and DB) can get away without using them and will look better without them.

I know which one I fall into.

J


----------



## BcfcChris

Well done Tom on your win mate! Slightly off topic any update on the opening of your gym? You secure the building for it?

Chris


----------



## donggle

well done


----------



## bigsteve1974

supercell said:


> To use diuretics you really have to know your body and what it is capable of (or not). They can destroy a physique in hours but they can also bring you in crisp and dry if you have the right formula.
> 
> Only probably around 20% of bodybuilders actually get in the condition that allows them to work properly and of those 20% probably only 10% actually would benefit from them.
> 
> Guys that normally benefit are those that find it easy to gain mass and weight such as a mesomorphic bodytype whereas normally those with ectomorphic tendancies (Luke and DB) can get away without using them and will look better without them.
> 
> I know which one I fall into.
> 
> J


good post james...

steve


----------



## bobby chariot

Congratulations mate :cool2: :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Looking as big as a barn there Mr Blackman 

I agree with the Gustavo comment. Your legs look massive. :thumbup1:


----------

